# 13 Male Maltese in Sydney rescue .



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Look at these gorgeous boys in rescue in Sydney - there are 13 of them ( between the ages of 1 and 6 ) . There was actually 22 Maltese , but all the girls have been adopted . Sarah


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am assuming they are from a puppymill since there are so many. From what I can tell, they don't appear to be too matted. I hope they all go to great homes.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg look at those gorgeous little faces







I truly hope they all find a good forever home, I don't know the story but I would also assume they all came from a puppy breeding place, puppy mill


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I believe they were from an elderly gentleman who is no longer able to care for them.

Whether or not he kept 22 of them as pets or not ....... who knows? I do see why many would automatically think 'mill' though. So sad, it breaks my heart looking at those adorable faces.


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

No , apparently the elderly gentleman was no puppy mill but a collector - most of the dogs have papers and are in excellent condition . I would expect a few matts with 22 of them . Sarah


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

awwwwwwwww... they are so cute.. i hope they go to great homes!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, Sarah, you look like you could use a few more dogs!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

The pups are adorable and they look like they are in good shape. I sure hope the boys find good homes soon.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

> So, Sarah, you look like you could use a few more dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL , I am sorely tempted by the boy on the far right . People assume that all these precious faces get taken by rescues , but rescues in Sydney are so full at the moment it's shocking . I LOVE dogs even more than puppies and plan on adding a few extra rescues before I'm done . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're so cute, I hope some people with hearts as big as yours sees the news on these guys, and scoop them up.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

My mother's dog in Sydney had to be put to rest because of old age.
She is really wanting a new little friend.
Do you know how recent this is and where in Sydney this place is.
Perhaps she can go and look at them - you know what looking leads to don't you ???
Any info is appreciated - thanks ... Lina


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Praying for forever homes for the malts. They do look in great shape for so many of them.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

They are so cute. Hopefully they will all find good forever homes.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> My mother's dog in Sydney had to be put to rest because of old age.
> She is really wanting a new little friend.
> Do you know how recent this is and where in Sydney this place is.
> Perhaps she can go and look at them - you know what looking leads to don't you ???
> Any info is appreciated - thanks ... Lina[/B]



Hi Lina,

They are in Wyong, on the Central Coast. 

Hope it's ok with Joe - but here's a link to dogzonline: Male Malts


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank U so much
I emailed them for some further info on those poor babies.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Thank U so much
> I emailed them for some further info on those poor babies.[/B]


Lina - I'm excited to hear if your mom can adopt one (or more!) of these precious little guys. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I did speak to my mum today and she did get really excited. I told her they were in the Gosford area. I also emailed the person in the thread but didn't get an answer.

I don't want to get mum excited - she's 75 .. I am wondering even if they will adopt to an elderly couple.

I wish I had a phone number so I can pass on .. perhaps I should email them again ...

I told her they all look like Max and she got even more excited .. we always had this thing over who's dog was cuter - mine or hers ...(but she knew that my Max was cuter ... ha ha ha) ...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I did speak to my mum today and she did get really excited. I told her they were in the Gosford area. I also emailed the person in the thread but didn't get an answer.
> 
> I don't want to get mum excited - she's 75 .. I am wondering even if they will adopt to an elderly couple.
> 
> ...


Let me know if I can help at all? I will keep an eye on the post & PM you if I find any more info...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank U Jacqui

I am still waiting for a cindy @ winterpaws to email me back.

I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

oh this story breaks my heart - i wish i could adopt one - when i mentioned it to my husband he was like - oh really - that is too bad - where are they? WHAT? i don't think that would be possible....

Good luck to you and your mom Lenna.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi there,

I did get an email from the contact lady: This is how it goes....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Lina

These guys are impounded at Wyong on the Central Coast. The laws here in Australia are fairly stringent (rightly so) and so they need to be impounded for 14 days before beign released to individuals.

Your mum could either adopt directly from the pound or via a rescue group. These guys needs to be desexed prior to heading to any home and I just get the feling they would be better going in pairs rather than inidividually. They lived togethor (all 23 or so of them) in a 2 bedroom pole home and so have always had company and I wonder if new owners will have seperation anxiety issues if they are only dogs (really hard to tell at the moment)

Does your mum have any specific criteria in mind? Age etc? They are all male. I think a rescue in Sydney will be taking some so maybe she would be best to get in contact with them? I think the youngest of them is about 4 years old.

Let me know if I can give you more info and sorry for delay (easter weekend here and have been with family)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
So I now feel it is not fair to take them away individually and they are right ! they should be adopted in pairs so - these guys have been together for over 4 years together - can u imagine how they would feel being torn away from each other. And at this point, I think mum can handle only one with her age and all.
Let's see what happens but I would feel guilty after reading that. 



Thank U Suzie for calling today - let's see what they say.


----------



## lavender (Mar 2, 2007)

*Suzie*


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Lina read your p.m's , this little girl would be very suitable for your Mum , she's in Sydney too . They are looking for a retiree . Sarah


----------

